# Faulty Truma thermostat?



## handiyman (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Looking to pick your brains.
We have a fairly new Truma C6002 with the rotary thermostat.
Problem currently is that the position 40dgr water combined with heating does not give hot water (at all). So I suspect that part of the thermostat is either faulty or has a loose connection. The other three positions work fine.
Does anyone know how to open the thermostat? I can see no screws and don't want to start poking screwdrivers in the body without knowing where to poke (so to speak).
I asked the question of Truma on Friday at 13.45. Got a message back to say Happy Christmas, closed from 13:30 Friday to the New Year....
Thanks for any suggestions.

handiyman


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

handiyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking to pick your brains.
> We have a fairly new Truma C6002 with the rotary thermostat.
> ...


Should be under warranty if its less than a year old. Unlikely to be the thermostat if the other options work. Poss a loose connection in the switch, I would wait for Truma to reopen, you may cause more damage than its worth.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

handiyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking to pick your brains.
> We have a fairly new Truma C6002 with the rotary thermostat.
> ...


Hi Handiyman,

Are you saying that the water heats up in the three positions, other than the 40 degree position?

If not.....

Is there water in the boiler, and is the auto dump valve closed?

If the heating is working okay, the water should heat up, if there is any. :?

Also, are you operating on gas, or 240v mains?

Jock.


----------



## handiyman (May 1, 2005)

*Truma thermostat*

Hi Jock,

Yes, the stat works in the other three positions. Just the combined 40dgr/heating doesn't work for the water, but does for the heating.
That's whu I think it may be a lose wire or contact.

thanks for the help

handiyman


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Truma thermostat*



handiyman said:


> Hi Jock,
> 
> Yes, the stat works in the other three positions. Just the combined 40dgr/heating doesn't work for the water, but does for the heating.
> That's whu I think it may be a lose wire or contact.
> ...


Hi Handiyman,

You could have a look at the schematic diagram >>Here<< . It may shed more light for you. Sorry that I can't be of any more help.

Jock.


----------

